# comp th pellets



## mike hunt (Jun 3, 2019)

a buddy of mine has a ton of cattle. he has synovex H i believe and also can get the comp th pellets that we used to use before raws were so readily available. my question is this, ive searched all the comp pellets on allivet site and they all say trenbolone AND estradiol...nothing with just tren. so can i still use the comp pellets? i could buy raws youre right but this route i dont have to pay for any of it, he gets it to me for free bc his farm buys it and he will just order extra for me.

also, im guessing there are no 'kits' anymore...im just gonna buy the ingredients seperately like the oil BA/BB ect correct?


----------



## BigBob (Jun 3, 2019)

mike hunt said:


> a buddy of mine has a ton of cattle. he has synovex H i believe and also can get the comp th pellets that we used to use before raws were so readily available. my question is this, ive searched all the comp pellets on allivet site and they all say trenbolone AND estradiol...nothing with just tren. so can i still use the comp pellets? i could buy raws youre right but this route i dont have to pay for any of it, he gets it to me for free bc his farm buys it and he will just order extra for me.
> 
> 
> 
> also, im guessing there are no 'kits' anymore...im just gonna buy the ingredients seperately like the oil BA/BB ect correct?


You can use synovex h. Just got to do that step with the Heat to remove the estradiol. Brings back memories. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hunt (Jun 4, 2019)

so regardless of which pellets i choose to get (syno or comp) ill need to heat it to take out the estradiol? is this correct ?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 4, 2019)

mike hunt said:


> a buddy of mine has a ton of cattle. he has synovex H i believe and also can get the comp th pellets that we used to use before raws were so readily available. my question is this, ive searched all the comp pellets on allivet site and they all say trenbolone AND estradiol...nothing with just tren. so can i still use the comp pellets? i could buy raws youre right but this route i dont have to pay for any of it, he gets it to me for free bc his farm buys it and he will just order extra for me.
> 
> also, im guessing there are no 'kits' anymore...im just gonna buy the ingredients seperately like the oil BA/BB ect correct?



If its the original COMPONENT TH it should be trenbolone acetate ONLY.
The SYNOVEX has estradiol in it. It can be removed but its a process.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 4, 2019)

mike hunt said:


> so regardless of which pellets i choose to get (syno or comp) ill need to heat it to take out the estradiol? is this correct ?





You need to read what’s in it to be sure.
I never messed with it if it had estradiol.

My age I’m just not sure I would be crazy enough to be crushing cattle implants for injection.  You must be hungry for some gains.


----------



## mike hunt (Jun 4, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> You need to read what’s in it to be sure.
> I never messed with it if it had estradiol.
> 
> My age I’m just not sure I would be crazy enough to be crushing cattle implants for injection.  You must be hungry for some gains.




Things have changed since I used to used compth pellets now everything has estradiol in it...he was gonna just give me the pellets for free so I thought why not but now that it's a little more difficult than it used to be I might reconsider


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.allvetsupply.com/componentth.html

I don't see anywhere it says it has estrogen, although with raws as cheap as they are why waste the time and effort??


----------



## mike hunt (Jun 4, 2019)

MightyJohn said:


> https://www.allvetsupply.com/componentth.html
> 
> I don't see anywhere it says it has estrogen, although with raws as cheap as they are why waste the time and effort??



$425???!!!! man i remember it used to be like $60 but im sure it was much less this said 100 doses. like i previously said my buddy said he would just give me the pellets for free.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 4, 2019)

Yea they did the finaplex the same way.
One week it was $37.50 the next it was $150
Then I think they finally stopped making it?
Or changed the formula to the non-bodybuilder friendly type.

Probably the same asshole
That put the extra ingredient in ephedrine
Tabs.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2019)

MightyJohn said:


> https://www.allvetsupply.com/componentth.html
> 
> I don't see anywhere it says it has estrogen, although with raws as cheap as they are why waste the time and effort??



That one there has a antibacterial agent called Tylan. Its the blue pellet, very easy to remove.


----------



## Thermo (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone from the Old days?  Remember Animals kits to extract the Tren from pellets??  Man, I got to play a Chemist for a Night or two


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh yea.
The 2g kit and the 4g kit.
With the magic solution you didn’t dare ask about. Site nazi would snipe your membership


----------



## Thermo (Jun 11, 2019)

Haha.  Oh yeah....I tell you, nothing grabbed my kidneys and put a chokehold then that extraction.  Thank you Suppliers for the accurate, and much kinder shoot today.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> Oh yea.
> The 2g kit and the 4g kit.
> With the magic solution you didn’t dare ask about. Site nazi would snipe your membership



I'm pretty sure Guaiacol was the magic solution. You could make it work without it though using BA/BB.


----------

